# Ed Hardy



## tomtom88

I saw a full page ad about this in this months gear guide. Ridiculous.


----------



## bakesale

The Ed Hardy Boyz: The Case of the Missing Sick Belt Buckle from FOD Team, Nick Kroll, Jon Daly, and Nick Thune - Video

Fucking horrible! Just disgusting, i heard about this back when SIA was on. The gear looks like shit and I will openly mock anyone wearing this garbage.


----------



## Nivek

Looks about good enough to wipe my ass with. I will make it a personal goal to attempt to force realization upon anyone donning this crap that they are indeed wearing SHITE.


----------



## YanTheMan

So disappointed when i saw these at the mall yesterday.

Goood damn ed hardy is so lame.


----------



## Dano

YanTheMan said:


> So disappointed when i saw these at the mall yesterday.
> 
> Goood damn ed hardy is so lame.


It's already in stores? Shit. I was hoping all their merchandise would burn up in a chemical fire along with the cunthole cock *** that came up with this idea, before it reached distribution.


----------



## Guest

what did ed hardy do that pissed all of you off?


----------



## Guest

desklamp said:


> what did ed hardy do that pissed all of you off?


produced gay(lack of a better term) clothing that doesn't need to be a part of snowboarding


----------



## Dano

desklamp said:


> what did ed hardy do that pissed all of you off?


Aside from belittling the talent and passion of a true artist and shamelessly turning it's name into a label with no substance (same thing that happened to pinstripping legend Kenny Howard during the whole Von Dutch abortion)? 

The hardcore wannabe roid broski's that think they have a right to tear away at the social fabric of society all because they have spent their parent's hard earned money on a leased benz and a 400% mark up on a sparkley tiger T-shirt?

Creating a wide spread craze over clothing that looks like absolute shit? 

Nothing I guess. 

_For more information, please reference;

1) Fat dudes that think they are cage fighters after fitting their man-titties into a shiny new Affliction or Tapout Tee-shirt at a club or supplement store near you _

2) YouTube - My New Haircut


----------



## Guest

"not now chief, i'm in the fucking zone"


----------



## ScBlack

Oh great...let's hope Affliction doesn't catch on and start coming out with OC douchebag snowboard stuff...


----------



## ChubbyGuy

Yeah I was reading a big snowboarding mag at boarders and they featured the Ed Hardy line as a legit, up and coming snowboarding brand. Will never read that magazine again


----------



## Muusers

Sweet, now I can be a dick on AND off the hill!!


----------



## snowvols

Lets all drink our muscle milk and take HGH together while looking like a badass on the hill.


----------



## Triple8Sol

ChubbyGuy said:


> Yeah I was reading a big snowboarding mag at boarders and they featured the Ed Hardy line as a legit, up and coming snowboarding brand. Will never read that magazine again


Which one?


----------



## jmacphee9

i would put money down that you will not see ed hardy gear on the hill. if my local store carries it im burning it down.


----------



## nzboardlife

Ed Hardy Snow hah... gay


----------



## YanTheMan

I was at a club the other day and the bouncer yelled "Anybody wearing ed hardy,versace, gucci or anything of the sort might aswell leave cause your not getting in"

I loled!


----------



## MunkySpunk

Try living in New York, those fuckers grow on trees over here. They're like a hydra - cut one down and three more spring up to take its place.


----------



## Free_Rider

*facepalm*

Ed Hardy clothing> gayer then aids.


----------



## CapitaRider

Saw this sh1t in the mall today..

Gayer than 9 dudes playing with 10 dicks for sure. What's cool about a damn eagle carrying a flag?


----------



## lilfoot1598

Free_Rider said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Ed Hardy clothing> gayer then aids.


Gayer than AIDS??? 

What's more lame than Ed Hardy outerwear? Being stuck in the '80's with your bullshit, washed up homophobic stereotypes. *face palm*


----------



## Dano

*Not Hijacking the thread, just get this off my chest*



Free_Rider said:


> Ed Hardy clothing> gayer then aids.


This is by far one of the funniest quotes I've hard since the passing of Micheal Jackson (Pure comedic gold)



lilfoot1598 said:


> What's more lame than Ed Hardy outerwear? Being stuck in the '80's with your bullshit, washed up homophobic stereotypes.


Please give it a rest. This wasen't made as a bigot, homophobic, stereotypical view point. Anyone with an ounce of common sense can tell that this is an edgy comment made for no other purpose than to push the limits in jest. Something done by comedic geniuses like Andy Kaufman, George Carlin, Louis CK, Richard Pryor, and Andrew Dice Clay. The precedent was set 40 years ago. I myself am a left-wing believer in respect, logical rational thought, and equal rights for _everyone_. However, I can also respect a good joke (no matter how offside it may be). Besides, some things are just F*cking gay. ie #1 Fanny Packs. 

The problem I have with today's society is that we are losing our ability to be rational. No peanuts or peanut butter sandwiches in schools or sporting events on the 1 in a Billion chance of a tornado or hurricane accidentally blowing a shell into the mouth of someone who may or may not be allergic to it? Come on, since when did we as a society need to start taking the short bus everywhere we go? (please don't be offended by this on the behalf of someone else who may have been offended by this had they heard it instead of you). And not being allowed to wish someone Marry Christmas in a public venue because that individual may or may not believe in that particular religion instead of appreciating the gesture in the first palce? Please, Lighten Up!

If you don't appreciate a comment, just let it go. Lets not forget the reason we are here. To cut down these fuckheads,

View attachment 2079


----------



## Dano

*Photo sharing here*

Anyone with A D-bag photo that you'd like to share for the sole purpose of widespread ridicule, feel free to post it here.

View attachment 2080


----------



## bakesale




----------



## lilfoot1598

Dano said:


> This is by far one of the funniest quotes I've hard since the passing of Micheal Jackson (Pure comedic gold)
> 
> 
> 
> Please give it a rest. This wasen't made as a bigot, homophobic, stereotypical view point. Anyone with an ounce of common sense can tell that this is an edgy comment made for no other purpose than to push the limits in jest. Something done by comedic geniuses like Andy Kaufman, George Carlin, Louis CK, Richard Pryor, and Andrew Dice Clay. The precedent was set 40 years ago. I myself am a left-wing believer in respect, logical rational thought, and equal rights for _everyone_. However, I can also respect a good joke (no matter how offside it may be). Besides, some things are just F*cking gay. ie #1 Fanny Packs.
> 
> The problem I have with today's society is that we are losing our ability to be rational. No peanuts or peanut butter sandwiches in schools or sporting events on the 1 in a Billion chance of a tornado or hurricane accidentally blowing a shell into the mouth of someone who may or may not be allergic to it? Come on, since when did we as a society need to start taking the short bus everywhere we go? (please don't be offended by this on the behalf of someone else who may have been offended by this had they heard it instead of you). And not being allowed to wish someone Marry Christmas in a public venue because that individual may or may not believe in that particular religion instead of appreciating the gesture in the first palce? Please, Lighten Up!
> 
> If you don't appreciate a comment, just let it go. Lets not forget the reason we are here. To cut down these fuckheads,
> 
> View attachment 2079


Andrew Dice Clay said it, therefore it must be okay. How "rational" of you. 

Just this week a student reading the announcements over the intercom at the high school I work in laughed his way through an invitation to join the Gay Straight Alliance. My students could not read the word "gay" in Macbeth last week without giggling. I have too many friends, family, and colleagues who hid themselves throughout their adolescence and beyond because those comments, whether meant or not, send a very explicit message about how we as a society view homosexuals. Most people who use the adjective "gay" do so without even realizing the connotations involved. 

I don't know anything about the other shit you're spouting off about...peanuts? "Marry" Christmas? 

And hey - if you didn't appreciate my comment, why didn't you....you know.....just let it go???? As per your own advice?


----------



## lilfoot1598

Here's a douche bag for you.


----------



## tomtom88

lilfoot1598 said:


> Andrew Dice Clay said it, therefore it must be okay. How "rational" of you.
> 
> Just this week a student reading the announcements over the intercom at the high school I work in laughed his way through an invitation to join the Gay Straight Alliance. My students could not read the word "gay" in Macbeth last week without giggling. I have too many friends, family, and colleagues who hid themselves throughout their adolescence and beyond because those comments, whether meant or not, send a very explicit message about how we as a society view homosexuals. Most people who use the adjective "gay" do so without even realizing the connotations involved.
> 
> I don't know anything about the other shit you're spouting off about...peanuts? "Marry" Christmas?
> 
> And hey - if you didn't appreciate my comment, why didn't you....you know.....just let it go???? As per your own advice?


You know, I used to say "That's so gay" to exclaim that I didn't like something, then I realized how I was inadvertantly saying that homosexuality is wrong and that I didn't like it. Then I took a real good look at my daily conversations and have replaced that phrase with, "That's so lame." It gets the point across and without painting a group of people in a bad light. I;m just saying we as aq society should do our best to drop that phrase along with any other similiar connotations and use more polite phrase. My two cents.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i've known several gay/lesbians that would constantly use the word gay to describe things they didnt like. so are they really self loathing **** phobics?


----------



## FLuiD

desklamp said:


> "not now chief, i'm in the fucking zone"


haha awesome!!!

I heard that when you zip up an Ed Hardy snow jacket it automatically plays Lady Gaga Paparazzi out loud so everyone around you knows you are famous!


----------



## lilfoot1598

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i've known several gay/lesbians that would constantly use the word gay to describe things they didnt like. so are they really self loathing **** phobics?


Perhaps they are "out," comfortable with who they are, and not bothered by such comments. Good for them. That cannot be said for all.


----------



## GroceryGetter

FLuiD said:


> haha awesome!!!
> 
> I heard that when you zip up an Ed Hardy snow jacket it automatically plays Lady Gaga Paparazzi out loud so everyone around you knows you are famous!


Hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Just checked out the web site. Looks like most the jackets only have a 3k/3k rating. Aleast they will all be wet sweaty douchebags


----------



## MunkySpunk

3K is more than I thought it'd be. Never have so many paid so much for a single tattoo print.


----------



## Sam I Am

lilfoot1598 said:


> Andrew Dice Clay said it, therefore it must be okay. How "rational" of you.
> 
> Just this week a student reading the announcements over the intercom at the high school I work in laughed his way through an invitation to join the Gay Straight Alliance. My students could not read the word "gay" in Macbeth last week without giggling. I have too many friends, family, and colleagues who hid themselves throughout their adolescence and beyond because those comments, whether meant or not, send a very explicit message about how we as a society view homosexuals. Most people who use the adjective "gay" do so without even realizing the connotations involved.
> 
> I don't know anything about the other shit you're spouting off about...peanuts? "Marry" Christmas?
> 
> And hey - if you didn't appreciate my comment, why didn't you....you know.....just let it go???? As per your own advice?


I tip my hat to you lilfoot.


----------



## sedition

Dano said:


> This is by far one of the funniest quotes I've hard since the passing of Micheal Jackson (Pure comedic gold)
> 
> 
> 
> Please give it a rest. This wasen't made as a bigot, homophobic, stereotypical view point. Anyone with an ounce of common sense can tell that this is an edgy comment made for no other purpose than to push the limits in jest. Something done by comedic geniuses like Andy Kaufman, George Carlin, Louis CK, Richard Pryor, and Andrew Dice Clay. The precedent was set 40 years ago. I myself am a left-wing believer in respect, logical rational thought, and equal rights for _everyone_. However, I can also respect a good joke (no matter how offside it may be). Besides, some things are just F*cking gay. ie #1 Fanny Packs.
> 
> The problem I have with today's society is that we are losing our ability to be rational. No peanuts or peanut butter sandwiches in schools or sporting events on the 1 in a Billion chance of a tornado or hurricane accidentally blowing a shell into the mouth of someone who may or may not be allergic to it? Come on, since when did we as a society need to start taking the short bus everywhere we go? (please don't be offended by this on the behalf of someone else who may have been offended by this had they heard it instead of you). And not being allowed to wish someone Marry Christmas in a public venue because that individual may or may not believe in that particular religion instead of appreciating the gesture in the first palce? Please, Lighten Up!
> 
> If you don't appreciate a comment, just let it go. Lets not forget the reason we are here. To cut down these fuckheads,
> 
> View attachment 2079


The problem is that people will often "check" themselves before making some kind of racist comment, but have no problem making some kinda gay joke (e.g. "gayer than aids" v. "Blacker than water mellon"). One group is "ok" to make fun of, the other is not. 

The comment, "that is so gay." Yeah. Next time you want to say that, replace the word "gay" with the word "black"." And make sure you say it in ear-shot of some african-americans. Let's see how "harmless" comment seems then.


----------



## SPAZ

bakesale said:


> The Ed Hardy Boyz: The Case of the Missing Sick Belt Buckle from FOD Team, Nick Kroll, Jon Daly, and Nick Thune - Video
> 
> Fucking horrible! Just disgusting, i heard about this back when SIA was on. The gear looks like shit and I will openly mock anyone wearing this garbage.


bahahhahahahahahahahahahaahhahaahahahahahah, that is the best ever.


----------



## Sam I Am

sedition said:


> The problem is that people will often "check" themselves before making some kind of racist comment, but have no problem making some kinda gay joke (e.g. "gayer than aids" v. "Blacker than water mellon"). One group is "ok" to make fun of, the other is not.
> 
> The comment, "that is so gay." Yeah. Next time you want to say that, replace the word "gay" with the word "black"." And make sure you say it in ear-shot of some african-americans. Let's see how "harmless" comment seems then.


 
Sedition owns.


----------



## Snowman26

sedition said:


> The problem is that people will often "check" themselves before making some kind of racist comment, but have no problem making some kinda gay joke (e.g. "gayer than aids" v. "Blacker than water mellon"). One group is "ok" to make fun of, the other is not.
> 
> The comment, "that is so gay." Yeah. Next time you want to say that, replace the word "gay" with the word "black"." And make sure you say it in ear-shot of some african-americans. Let's see how "harmless" comment seems then.


i do not agree with what you say. what you're implying is that if i say "that's so black" in front of some AAs, i would get hurt, is that not so? if it is, what you are implying that all AAs are violent and would hurt anyone that would use that word. essentially you are stereotyping and generalizing all AAs. also, if what your implying is true, you are saying if i take that same situation and place word "gay" and a homosexual group of people i will offend some people but i would not get hurt. the adjective "gay" has evolved into a meaning more than just happy and homosexual, it has evolved into a word meaning lame. just like the word shit and fuck has evolved to mean more than just feces and sexual intercourse, the word gay is no longer so bad and can carry many different connotations. for good or bad, that is the evolution of human language.

..........
just wanted to sound smart like the rest of you 

please dont boot me from the forum!

you guys should watch the south park episode about gays... you would all understand whether the word gay and its new connotation offends you or not.


----------



## Snowman26

oh yea just wanted to say that the ed hardy snow shit is fucking dope














totally joking i hate that shit.


----------



## nzboardlife

sedition said:


> The problem is that people will often "check" themselves before making some kind of racist comment, but have no problem making some kinda gay joke (e.g. "gayer than aids" v. "Blacker than water mellon"). One group is "ok" to make fun of, the other is not.


Sure, i agree. 'gayer than aids' is not ok.



> The comment, "that is so gay." Yeah. Next time you want to say that, replace the word "gay" with the word "black"." And make sure you say it in ear-shot of some african-americans. Let's see how "harmless" comment seems then.


In this context they are two completely different things. The difference being that the word gay no longer is just a state of sexuality but has also gained a widespread usage amongst people(usually youth), as a term of disparagement. Therefore while stating something is gay might not be 'politcally correct' the person usually isnt aiming to insult gay people. While our views on the word black in this context are in no way the same.

Edit: read the previous post after i posted this, already been said


----------



## Leo

nzboardlife said:


> In this context they are two completely different things. The difference being that the word gay no longer is just a state of sexuality but has also gained a widespread usage amongst people(usually youth), as a term of disparagement. Therefore while stating something is gay might not be 'politcally correct' the person usually isnt aiming to insult gay people. While our views on the word black in this context are in no way the same.
> 
> Edit: read the previous post after i posted this, already been said


This is my views on this subject as well. The aim of the statement is what matters most. Most people saying something is gay aren't actually directing it towards homosexuals. In fact, I've had a lot of gay friends say things are gay lol.

When you replace it with a racial slur, the aim obviously becomes negativity towards that race. It's the same idea with jokes. I can take a racial joke meant for humor. If someone's aim is to purposely bash that race, then it is no longer humorous.

However, I do agree that it isn't politically correct. Neither are the jokes.

Fact: Kleenex is a brand, not a word for the tissue. The widespread use of the word Kleenex to denote tissue prevents Kleenex from ever suing anyone for using their brand name. Same for Xerox.


----------



## sedition

*[Get a lawn chair and some popcorn, Sedition is about to "go off"]*

First, I am going to make some general comments about the last few posts. Second, I will respond directly to some specific statements.

*(1) General Comments*

For those that do know, I am one of those "gay homosexuals." That said, I am so fucking sick of straight people telling me when I should, and should not, be offended by their actions. I don't know what is more offensive, being called a ******, or being told I shouldn't be offended by it afterward. No, no one has called me a ****** on here, I am just using the example to illustrate a point. Moreover, this is not a "sedition" issue, or a "gay" issue. It is a power-majority v. power-minority issue. White people often tell non-white people that they should not be offended by "racist" comments. Men often tell women that should not be offended by sexism, etc. A major reason that all the -isms still exist is because people in the power majority do no want to really listen to others when they call them out racism, homophobia, etc. Instead of actually acknowledging that something is/was offensive, they blame the victim for being "too sensitive" or claim that a given statement was not "meant that way" so there is no reason to be offended. Every time I hear someone say "Don't get pissed, I didn't mean it that way" I want to put a fucking brick in their skull. Instead of trying to punt the issue back onto the person(s) who were offended, why don't you just try being mindful of how your actions effect the world, and people, around you.

Yes, the word "gay" has become synonmous with meaning "lame," "bad," etc. And why has that happened? First, it has happened because there has been, and still is, a double-standard as to what groups are OK to make fun of, and which ones are not. Second, it has happened due to people taking the exact position mentioned above by several people; usage of the word in that context is so common, that it is ok. Well, Syphilis is pretty common, too, but it is not OK. Just because something is pervasive does not mean it is acceptable. In this case, you are either part of the problem or part of the solution. Saying "That is so gay" is offensive and ignorant. End of story. Don't try to justify it by saying it is "common." Don't try to justify it by saying it was not meant that way. Don't try to justify it by saying I am being too sensative. Don't try to justify it, AT ALL. Instead, just acknowledge that pisses people off and stop doing it.

*(2) Specific Responses*



> i do not agree with what you say. what you're implying is that if i say "that's so black" in front of some AAs, i would get hurt, is that not so? if it is, what you are implying that all AAs are violent and would hurt anyone that would use that word. essentially you are stereotyping and generalizing all AAs. also, if what your implying is true, you are saying if i take that same situation and place word "gay" and a homosexual group of people i will offend some people but i would not get hurt.


Uhm...."harm" can be more than physical. I never said anything about violence. That was something you injected into the conversation, not me. That said, I'm note quite sure what you are talking about here. 




> the adjective "gay" has evolved into a meaning more than just happy and homosexual, it has evolved into a word meaning lame. just like the word shit and fuck has evolved to mean more than just feces and sexual intercourse, the word gay is no longer so bad and can carry many different connotations. for good or bad, that is the evolution of human language.


(1) See comments above.
(2) "The word gay is no longer so bad.." what? Says who? The some straight guy? With all due respect, who the hell are you (a presumed heterosexual) to be telling me (someone who is gay) what is and is not offensive about my "people" being associated with a term that is ALWAYS used in a pejorative manner? Seriously. The audacity and presumptions of that is astonishing. 




> In this context they are two completely different things. The difference being that the word gay no longer is just a state of sexuality but has also gained a widespread usage amongst people(usually youth), as a term of disparagement. Therefore while stating something is gay might not be 'politcally correct' the person usually isnt aiming to insult gay people. While our views on the word black in this context are in no way the same.


No, they are not different. The point is to illuminate the inherent problem with using a term for a group of people as negative term. Again, the audacity of straight person telling a gay person that it is not offensive or not the same thing is, well, fucked-up. The reason a person may not be "aiming to insult gay people" because the insult has become so ingrained and commonplace that people seem to accept it as permissible. As i said above, this is where you either part of the solution, or part of the problem. 




> The aim of the statement is what matters most. Most people saying something is gay aren't actually directing it towards homosexuals. In fact, I've had a lot of gay friends say things are gay lol.


Sure, if you don't give a rats ass how your actions _actually effect_ other people then the intent is what matters most. It is like saying "Sorry, I didn't meant to run you over with my car, but I did, and your dead, but that dosen't matter because I didn't mean to cause any harm." Yeah, you may have gay friends who say "that is gay, etc." But that us like a black person using the word "******." It is a totally different situation when a white person says that word.

*Last, before you respond to this post, please pause and really consider the implications. I am gay. I speak for a number of other gay people. Some things straight people do/say is offensive. End of story. We are not talking about the "theory" of language here. We are not talking about the abstract intentions of statements. We are talking about the real, concrete, and experienitial way in which actions effect people. Rather than tell me I am wrong being offended, consider for a moment that it might, in fact, be that YOUR actions are part of the problem.*


----------



## Snowman26

had no idea you were gay. that would have been helpful before.


----------



## Leo

No, I totally agree with you Sedition. If someone is offended by a statement, that is that for me. I personally stopped using the term "gay" to denote dumb shit. I have also stopped using the term "retarded" for the same reasons. I did this a while back when a gay friend in fact told me what you have said.

In my own views, its the intent that matters to me. This is why I can put up with the countless Asian jokes that I get all the time. If the intention behind it is purely for humor, then I'll laugh. If you mean to insult me, then it's something else. But if I feel you are crossing a line and let you know, then you should stop.

So I was wrong in saying it's the intent that matters most. It is what matters most to me. If you don't like something I say because it's offensive, I won't say it again. That's how I roll homie! :laugh:

It's all about minding your company in my opinion.


----------



## Snowman26

to Sedition: 
you cant expect me to assume you were gay or heterosexual before this post. i totally see that a word like gay used in the "that's so gay" context could offend you or anyone else. i can see both sides of the argument now. i see how it is just a word but also, just like the word ***** and other racial slurs could do harm to an individual or group of people. im sorry if you thought i was trying to call you out and if i, in anyway, offended you.


----------



## sedition

Snowman26 said:


> had no idea you were gay. that would have been helpful before.


Honestly, why would that make any difference at all? White people can stick-up for blacks in regards to racism? Why would me being straight make any of the points I made more, or less, valid?


----------



## sedition

Leo said:


> It's all about minding your company in my opinion.


BINGO. Your dead-on with that. If you are out in public, or do not know the people around you, then it is good to be tempered in the language you choose to use (e.g. randomly posting "that is so gay" in response to some other post _is_ offensive).

However, there is a flip side. Flick and I _always_ crack gay jokes. I am "out" on this forum, and some of the funniest posts ever made on here are jokes about me being gay. I welcome that with open arms. If some new member came on here and stated making gay jokes at me, that would not go over well. MPD, Snowolf, Flick, etc., that is a different ballgame. We all "know" each other, and have all been around here for awhile. There is clearly no intent to inflame. Hell, my sig file even has in it a gay joke in Flick made about me. But as you point out, context is everything.

EDIT: Oh, and in regards to the original intent of this thread; those fucking horrid clothes. dear god. There is no way those clothes are "gayer than aids." No self-respecting ****** would be caught dead in that shit. We are supposed to have style or something. Only confused straight people make clothes that look someone threw-up in their hair, repeatedly. Gayer than Aids? No way. Try, "straighter than the need for an abortion."


----------



## Snowman26

sedition said:


> "straighter than the need for an abortion."


i have never heard that one before.:laugh:


----------



## Leo

I was just going to comment that the vast majority of Ed Hardy wearers are straight people. Straight in a douche bag tool sort of way. You know, the same type of guys who pluck their eyebrows thinner than my wife, but then cover it up even at night by wearing Prada shades.


----------



## Guest

Whether homosexual or heterosexual... Ed Hardy is ridiculous...

And that's coming from a girl's standpoint. Gag me with a spoon. I can't stand to look at the apparel.


----------



## neversummerFTW

HAHAHAHA ED HARDY! Every time I see someone wearing Ed Hardy a voice goes off in my head, "douchheeeeee" and I'm a girl. So boys, wearing Ed Hardy doesn't get your girls.


----------



## Leo

neversummerFTW said:


> HAHAHAHA ED HARDY! Every time I see someone wearing Ed Hardy a voice goes off in my head, "douchheeeeee" and I'm a girl. So boys, wearing Ed Hardy doesn't get your girls.


Sure it does. In fact, I saw a couple at the mall the other month both wearing matching Ed Hardy hats, jackets, and pants. Good thing I was drinking anything or else I would have had a nose squirt.


----------



## GNU-LOVE

desklamp said:


> what did ed hardy do that pissed all of you off?



Agreed,But Isnt' Tight pants also gay and defeat the purpose of loose active pants for snowboarding manuvering?


----------



## JeffreyCH

sedition said:


> EDIT: Oh, and in regards to the original intent of this thread; those fucking horrid clothes. dear god. There is no way those clothes are "gayer than aids." No self-respecting ****** would be caught dead in that shit. We are supposed to have style or something. Only confused straight people make clothes that look someone threw-up in their hair, repeatedly. Gayer than Aids? No way. Try, "straighter than the need for an abortion."


:laugh: That was the first thing I thought when this thread started taking a left turn, no gay guy in his right mind would wear that crap. Most of the Ed Hardy I see around here is worn by chubby, butch looking biker wannabe chicks, so maybe it really is gay :dunno:

As for the clothes and designs, it's just tattoo art, and most of it isn't really that outstanding. Why on earth Cristian what ever his name thought that it would go over in snowboarding is beyond me. I think his marketing research dept. screwed the pooch on this one.

Edit: I guess it's like a car wreck....I went back and clicked the link to the site to see what the crap looked like. I guess the 2010 designs are top secret or something, it gave me a log in box that said "restricted access" LMAO...WTF The '09 stuff looked about like what I thought it would. Kinda makes me wonder if they even bothered to produce the '10 line, I'm guessing it didn't go over to well last year


----------



## rscott22

If you fist pump, they will come...... lol


----------



## Siren

Oh snap...I just bought this for my husband










HAWT!


----------



## Dano

No disrespect, but I'll probably be removing 6 of his 8 binding screws when he stops for Jaggerbombs


----------



## JeffreyCH

Damn you rscott...were you fist pumping, cause now they ARE here. :laugh::laugh: I always get a kick out of people that post in threads based solely on the title and not what's really going on in them :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElChupocabra

Here's a fabulous new look for the slopes:
http://http://www.blogto.com/toronto_fashion_week/upload/2009/03/20090319-ehardy4.jpg
http://www.edhardysnow.com/images/lg41.jpg



Pure Faggotry. Look at that and just try to tell me they're not gayer than Aids. It's gayer than a shit covered aids filled condom lying on the bathroom floor at a men's only gym.


----------



## AWNOW

ElChupocabra said:


> Here's a fabulous new look for the slopes:
> http://http://www.blogto.com/toronto_fashion_week/upload/2009/03/20090319-ehardy4.jpg
> http://www.edhardysnow.com/images/lg41.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Faggotry. Look at that and just try to tell me they're not gayer than Aids. It's gayer than a shit covered aids filled condom lying on the bathroom floor at a men's only gym.


If Ed Hardy starts pressing boards they might be the only exception to one of the only real rules of snowboarding: Don't fuck with people's shit.


----------



## SwissMiss

Damn it!
The mountain is the only place that's not infested with _Jersey Shore_
I'd really like to keep it that way.


----------



## sedition

ElChupocabra said:


> Pure Faggotry. Look at that and just try to tell me they're not gayer than Aids. It's gayer than a shit covered aids filled condom lying on the bathroom floor at a men's only gym.


This comment is offensive and not allowed under forum rules, as, posted here. _Think_ before you post something like the above quoted text.


----------



## Dano

ElChupocabra said:


> shit covered filled lying on the bathroom floor at a men's only gym.


Sounds like it's a closeted dream of yours. Don't hate yourself for who you truely are, Let it out


----------



## Siren

JeffreyCH said:


> Damn you rscott...were you fist pumping, cause now they ARE here. :laugh::laugh: I always get a kick out of people that post in threads based solely on the title and not what's really going on in them :laugh::laugh:


Oh God, I hope you didn't think I was actually serious!

Yes, yes, my hubby rocks Ed Hardy...and I rock a Bitch Board :laugh:


----------



## j.gnar

i dont know what you guys are talking about, ed hardy is punk rock..


----------



## JeffreyCH

Siren said:


> Oh God, I hope you didn't think I was actually serious!
> 
> Yes, yes, my hubby rocks Ed Hardy...and I rock a Bitch Board :laugh:


:laugh: I was hoping not


----------



## Dano

j.gnar said:


> i dont know what you guys are talking about, ed hardy is punk rock..


*FAIL!*

10char


----------



## j.gnar

Dano said:


> *FAIL!*
> 
> 10char


it was sarcasm buddy :cheeky4:


----------



## Jay29

SwissMiss said:


> Damn it!
> The mountain is the only place that's not infested with _Jersey Shore_
> I'd really like to keep it that way.


:laugh:........+1


----------



## SwissMiss

Jay29 said:


> :laugh:........+1


The only tan I'm getting this winter is a goggle tan.
No GTL for me. Well maybe the GL.


----------



## The_Guchi

I just threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## Jay29




----------



## lupine

I'm always trying to welcome new people into snowboarding and saying that it's an inclusive sport and that we're better off diverse etc. I now have a valid exception to that position.

Oh and gay bashing is something an Ed Hardy douchebag would do. Don't be an Ed Hardy douchebag!


----------



## sedition

The_Guchi said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little....


Yeah. The same thing happened to me when I saw this.



Biggs said:


> Gretchen Bleiler


----------



## cv_fan

Ah! I knew I would use this video somewhere.

The Midnight Show: P.O.S. Clothing - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Karaca86

This commercial has been running through my head while reading all the anti-gay comments
YouTube - That's So Gay - Wanda Sykes

On the other foot however you can always depend on Dane Cook to put in his 2 cents.
YouTube - Dane Cook - "That's So Gay" & Raped

Not saying I agree with Dane.. just thought the sarcasm at the end was kinda funny.

Back to topic. 
Those jackest are the lamest thing I have ever seen! Who would want to buy one of those???:thumbsdown:



> Originally Posted by j.gnar
> i dont know what you guys are talking about, ed hardy is punk rock..


....Wow. Please tell me this comment was made by someone in middle school..


----------



## The_Guchi

I happen to disagree with you there....



sedition said:


> Yeah. The same thing happened to me when I saw this.


----------



## cpt_usa

sedition said:


> Yeah. The same thing happened to me when I saw this.


what's wrong with that?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

spray tan too concentrated


----------



## cpt_usa

yeah definitely didn't notice that. whoops.



InfiniteEclipse said:


> spray tan too concentrated


----------



## sedition

The_Guchi said:


> I happen to disagree with you there....


I think you may have missed the point I was making (and no, the point was not that I ain't into dames).


----------



## killclimbz

Snowolf said:


> Gonna back up Sedition here on this. This comment is totally uncool on a public forum. While creative and funny in private perhaps, it is absolutely not appropriate to post; consider the company you are in online. We all need to put the stopper on this kind of thing here and now.
> 
> This forum has been a huge success because out of all of the online communities out there, we have all tried to treat each other like family and respect each other. So far it is working very well and people do feel welcome and respected. After reading Sedition`s points about the offensive nature of the over use of the word gay, it is totally inflammatory to post something like this.
> 
> Lilfoot is also correct in pointing out that the innocent use and overuse of the word gay has many unintended repercussions that become hurtful to the gay and lesbian community. Like using any racial epitaph, the use of terminology like this is offensive to some. Out of decency and respect, find another word to describe the awful like this line of clothing.
> 
> A perfect example of an innocent expression being really bad is "****** rigging" something. White folks say this all the time without thinking. Even though they may have no racist intentions, that saying suggests something horrible and should not be used. The use of gay to describe negative things does the exact same thing. In the 21`st century, it is really time to let go of some of these outmoded colloquialisms.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Ed Hardy thing.....
> 
> This stuff is the height of douchebaggery in my opinion...
> 
> Carry on......


Just to reiterate what Snowolf said here. Think about what you are saying. I will not hesitate to ban members who insist on continuing down this road. We are better than this. You can find plenty of good insults for Ed Hardy wear without going down the road of racist or homophobic comments. I agree the snowboarding line is stoopid.


----------



## AWNOW

cpt_usa said:


> what's wrong with that?


Not everyone on this website is attracted to barely-clad, amazingly hot females with a snowboard, some men are also attracted to barely-clad, amazingly hot men with a snowboard. 

:lightbulb:


----------



## AWNOW

sedition said:


> I think you may have missed the point I was making (and no, the point was not that I ain't into dames).


Lol the point just clearly went over my head then.


----------



## The_Guchi

over my hard too... and we are comparing chest waxing fashion model boys sporting ed hardy snowboards to Gretchen one of the best females to have ever strapped on a board (and hottest) with her K2???


----------



## lilfoot1598

Have we seriously been trash talking Ed Hardy for A YEAR??!!! Holy hell.....apparently it never gets old.

And thumbs up to Sedition for setting us straight (no pun intended). I had ignored this thread all year and just now went back through it all. Well put, Sedition, well put.


----------



## cpt_usa

lol. so what was it then ae?



sedition said:


> I think you may have missed the point I was making (and no, the point was not that I ain't into dames).


----------



## myGNUmylife

Wow I didn't know Ed Hardy was so controversial! Being from New Jersey I see these Ed Hardy enthusiasts on a daily basis (unfortunately) and the fact that I will see them on the mountain (at least mountain creek after work) is very upsetting :*( But in all honesty what doesn't Ed Hardy make....terrible, ugly, fist pumping clothes for all occasions, wine?! shoes, cups/plates, etc. It's disappointing that this brand has now made it's way onto the slopes. *sigh* :dunno:


----------



## pontiuspylate

nzboardlife said:


> Ed Hardy Snow hah... gay


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit!


----------



## zk0ot

instead of buying ed hardy. why dont people just get a damn tattoo. why buy clothes with tattoos on them? they cost the same.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Die Evil Thread......die!!!!!!!


----------



## kraig4422

Thanks for making this a community every one can partake in. Ed Hardy douches aside. LOL. I am not gay but my brother is, I have had to put up listening to this crap for years. In fact he almost killed himself over the bullying. He discovered snowboarding and being that it is such a creative community he really feels like he fits in. Sure there is still the craptalk but for the most part it's been nice. Thanks again mods.. Now get out and ride everyone


----------



## sedition

^

*nods* You never know where a little bit of support could actually help save someone's life.


----------



## Dano

This was intended to antagonist a negative attitude being drawn to the sport and it seems it's spawned another one.

I say kill it


----------



## Muki

Snowolf said:


> Thankfully, society as a whole is progressing past a lot of this. Most of the issues we have dealt with in this thread do not really stem from bigotry, rather from not fully understanding how damaging these words can be to those in the gay and lesbian community. I don`t think for one millisecond anyone here intended to be hurtful. Old habits and colloquialisms die slowly and with time, I think everyone will come around.
> 
> Of all groups, I find skiers and snowboarders as a whole to be far more progressive in their thinking than the average, so I think your bro is really in a good environment to be who he is. There simply is no place here for bigotry of any form and the entire staff is in total solidarity on that issue and will put the stopper on it immediately. This community is top notch however and really self polices, so very little actual moderating ever needs to be done.


If society was like this community and forum, anarchy would work, yes?


----------



## sedition

Muki said:


> If society was like this community and forum, anarchy would work, yes?


"You may say I am a dreamer..."


----------



## J.Schaef

CapitaRider said:


> What's cool about a damn eagle carrying a flag?



You tell me?


----------



## bassholic

how did gay become associated with homosexuals? So sensitive


----------



## swilber08

zk0ot said:


> instead of buying ed hardy. why dont people just get a damn tattoo. why buy clothes with tattoos on them? they cost the same.


maybe because you can take clothes off?  haha


----------



## swilber08

Black88sir said:


> You tell me?


its not cool unless miller lite commercials with hot girls say it is...since they are the "badass" police now haha


----------



## Deviant

killclimbz said:


> Just to reiterate what Snowolf said here. Think about what you are saying. I will not hesitate to ban members who insist on continuing down this road. We are better than this. *You can find plenty of good insults for Ed Hardy wear without going down the road of racist or homophobic comments.* I agree the snowboarding line is stoopid.


this photo sums up the entire Ed Hardy line..


----------



## bassholic

Stop being so f'n straight. Friday's brew of choice 

REpresent!


----------



## Karasene

^ Are you serious!? lol


----------



## Dano

That's one big bottle of awful


----------



## sedition

This thread needs to die.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

sedition said:


> This thread needs to die.


bring down the mod hammer


----------



## Dano

sedition said:


> This thread needs to die.


Seriously, can you kill this please?


----------



## sedition

Dano said:


> Seriously, can you kill this please?


Tick-Tock, this thread is now locked.


----------

